# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Μνημόνιο συνεργασίας ΕΘΕΜ - ΑΜΔΑ

## ngia

ΜΝΗΜΟΝΙΟ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΙΛΗΨΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟΥ "ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΚΩΝ ΜΕΛΕΤΩΝ" ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ
ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟΥ "ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ"

Το σωματείο «Εταιρεία Θεσσαλικών Μελετών» με έδρα την οδό Αμερικής 17, με 17 έτη λειτουργίας, ασχολούμενο με θέματα που αφορούν την ανάπτυξη της Θεσσαλίας, έχει οργανώσει επιτυχημένα συνέδρια κα έχει εντάξει στις τάξεις της αρκετό αξιόλογο δυναμικό.
Το ΑΜΔΑ μπορεί να αποκτήσει εμπειρίες συνεργασίας, εκμεταλλευόμενο την πείρα ενός παλιού σωματείου.
Αφετέρου η μείωση των παγίων εξόδων μας από την φιλοξενία της έδρας μας στο χώρο της ΕΘΕΜ, καθώς και ο σύγχρονος και πλήρης χώρος που αυτή διαθέτει είναι σημαντικά πλεονεκτήματα.

----------

